# new lights are great



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

i just finished my t5 retrofit they look great no more dark corners and it is a nice color very white i was worried about them looking yellow but no its white it looks so much brighter than the old double 40 setup now with 2x80 watts of t5 maybe i can grow something i will post a pic soon so the plant guys can see what they think i am very happy with the results so far


----------

